# Warriors of chaos help



## Wanic (Aug 14, 2011)

Decided on classic warhammer and have started the warriors of chaos, 

My question is: I already have 5 knights from a couple of years ago and just started painting them, i have spare parts, axes, spears etc. Can i use these spare parts on the footsoldiers?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm pretty certain that the Chaos kits can mix and match, my empire army has used Chaos Marauder and Brettonian Man at Arms parts so shouldn't see why it wont work, might need some slight alteration to make them fit though


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Chaos Knights have a bracer which sits over their gauntlet whereas the weapon hands of Chaos Warriors have a leather glove, so you would have to do some cutting or sculpting if you wanted to use them with out-of-the-box Warriors.

As the shaft size is different on Knight weapons and Warriors Weapons it is easier to cut and trim the Knight hand to look like the front half of a glove and cut an unused Warrior hand at the wrist to make the back of the glove.

If you use the out-thrust arm from the Warrior command sprue you can also make the Knight Lance look readied to strike:


----------



## Wanic (Aug 14, 2011)

Aha thats brilliant

Thanks for the info, shall be messing around with them soon enough


----------



## Wanic (Aug 14, 2011)

Multi posted apologies


----------

